# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  إمكانية التحكيم الإلكتروني في نزاعات عقود المصنفات الرقمية للدكتور محمود محمد لطفى

## الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى

أنه يشرفنى أن أقدم جزءا من مؤلفنا فى إمكانية التحكيم الإلكتروني في نزاعات عقود المصنفات الرقمية.
الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى محمود صالح



إشكالية التحكيم الإلكترونى من الفروض التقليدية والحديثة

وهنا نجد أن النطاق القانوني لتطبيق نظام التحكيم الإلكتروني يثير عدة مسائل: -
المسألة الأولى : وهى مسألة إشتراط الكتابة فى التحكيم
يقابلنا العديد من الصعوبات الشكلية وليست الموضوعية فى عقد إتفاق التحكيم بالطرق الإلكترونية وذلك فى كيفية إبرامه وفى إثارة مسألة الكتابة وبيان إتفاق أطرافه, ونجد أن الغالب الأعم من المشرعين تتطلب أن يكون إتفاق التحكيم مكتوبا(1).
فنجد المشرع السورى والكويتى قد تناولوا تلك المسألة بقولهم لا يثبت التحكيم إلا بالكتابة(2)
ونجد المشرع البحرينى أوجب أن يكون اتفاق التحكيم مكتوبا ويعتبر الإتفاق مكتوبا إذا ورد فى وثيقة موقعة من الطرفين أو تبادل الرسائل أو تلكسات أو برقيات أو غيرها من وسائل الاتصال السلكى واللاسلكي تكون بمثابة سجل للإتفاق أو فى تبادل المطالبة والدفاع الذى يدعى فيها أحد الطرفين وجود اتفاق ولا ينكره الطرف الآخر وتعتبر الإشارة فى عقد ما إلى مستند يشتمل على شرط التحكيم بمثابة إتفاق تحكيم شريطة أن يكون العقد مكتوبا وأن تكون الإشارة قد وردت بحيث تجعل ذلك الشرط جزءا من العقد(3) 
والمشرع المصرى والأردنى والجزائرى أوجب أيضا أن يكون إتفاق التحكيم مكتوباً وإلا كان باطلا ويكون إتفاق التحكيم مكتوباً إذا تضمنه محرر وقعه الطرفان أو إذا تضمنه ما تبادله الطرفان من رسائل أو برقيات أو غيرها من وسائل الإتصال المكتوبة(4).

والمشرع الفيدرالى الأمريكى جعل الكتابة شرط لصحة عقد

التحكيم وشرط لإعطائه القوة الملزمة(5). 

واتفاقية نيويورك لسنة 1958 تطرقت لتلك الإشكالية بقولها تعترف كل دولة متعاقدة بالاتفاق المكتوب الذي يلتزم بمقتضاه الأطراف بأن يخضعوا للتحكيم كل أو بعض المنازعات الناشئة أو التي قد تنشأ بينهم بشأن موضوع من روابط القانون التعاقدية أو غير التعاقدية المتعلقة بمسألة يجوز تسويتها عن طريق التحكيم, ويقصد باتفاق مكتوب شرط التحكيم في عقد أو اتفاق تحكيم موقع عليه من الأطراف أو الاتفاق الذي تضمنته الخطابات المتبادلة أو البرقيات(6) 

وتناول قانون الأونيسترال النموذجى بشأن التجارة الإلكترونية الكتابة حيث إعترف برسائل البيانات الإلكترونية فقرر أنه لا تفقد المعلومات مفعولها القانوني أو صحتها أو قابليتها للتنفيذ لمجرد أنها في شكل رسالة بيانات(7) وتطرق ذلك المشرع بعد ذلك لمسألة الكتابة بشكل مباشر قائلا أنه عندما يشترط القانون أن تكون المعلومات مكتوبة، تستوفي رسالة البيانات ذلك الشرط إذا تيسر الإطلاع علي البيانات الواردة فيها علي نحو يتيح استخدامها بالرجوع إليه لاحقا(8).

ومن جانبى أرى أن ما أثاره المشرعين وخاصة المصرى والأردنى والبحرينى فى المواد التى تناولت شرط الكتابة أجد أنه قد إتسع لكل ألوان التحكيم ومنها التحكيم الإلكترونى فمعنى الكتابة هنا لا يتطرق لنوعية التحكيم ولكن مهما كانت تلك النوعية يكون إتفاق التحكيم باطلا وهنا القاعدة آمرة لايجوز الإتفاق على ما يخالف حكمها(9) ولكن السعه هنا فى قول المشرع أوغيرها من وسائل الإتصال المكتوبة وهنا يمكن إبرام الإتفاق عبر وسائل الإتصال الإلكترونية, وذلك من خلال التواصل عبر شبكة المعلومات أو تبادل المستندات عبر الفاكسات أو التلكسات ولا فرق بين الكتابة المادية والكتابة الإلكترونية مادامت تخرج من العالم الإفتراضى إلى العالم المادى. 


المسألة الثانية : مسألة الحضور الإفتراضى لأطراف النزاع .
التحكيم العادى تنعقد جلساته بحضور أطرافه بشكل مادى والتعامل مع المحكمين وتبادل المذكرات والمرافعات وسماع الشهود, والإثبات, وتحديد مكان التحكيم حيث أن المكان يثير تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق(10). 

والإتفاق على التحكيم إليكترونيا يتم بتأكيد قبول التحكيم ممن وجه إليه وهو الطرف الثانى, بالإضافة لهذا يتم قبل ذلك مراجعة طلب التحكيم للتأكد من صحة كافة البيانات, والأمم المتحدة قد أقرت في مادتها العاشرة جواز التعاقد عن طريق وسائل الإتصال الفوري المختلفة ومنها طريق الإنترنت(11) ومسألة الإثبات الإلكترونى أصبحت فى محل الحل بعد أن صدر القانون 15 لسنة 2004 المصرى والقانون 85 لسنة 2001 الأردنى, فجعلت المحرر الإلكترونى يحوز حجية المحرر الرسمى والعرفى فى المواد المدنية والتجارية متى إستوفت الشرائط التى تطلبها القانون وبالنسبة للقانون الواجب التطبيق لايمثل أى مشكلة حيث يمكنهما الإتفاق على أى قانون يحكم مسألة النزاع الواقع على عقود المصنفات الرقمية, وبالتالى تصبح مسألة الاثبات لاتمثل أى معضلة وتتم وفقا لرغبات وإختيار أطراف التحكيم الذين إمتثلوا لهذا الطريق مختارين.
ومن جانبى أرى أن مسألة الحضور الإفتراضى فى التحكيم الإلكترونى وخاصة الواردة على نزاعات التعاقدات الخاصة بالمصنفات الرقمية المختلفة وغيرها من العقود, يجب أن يكون لها حل من أرض الواقع وأقترح بأن يكون من الطبيعى أن لكل شخص بجانب شخصيتة الطبيعية, شخصية إفتراضية لها سمات وتعريفات إليكترونية, يتم تأمينها بطرق تقنية كتأمين التوقيعات الإلكترونية بمقتضى التشريعات الصادرة.

وتصبح تلك الشخصية معروفة ومؤمنة عبر الشبكات فبمجرد إظهار ذلك الملف الخاص بها, تصبح الشخصية الإفتراضية تمثل شخصية صاحبها الطبيعى عبر تلك الشبكة ويستطيع القيام بكافة المعاملات من مكتبه عبر العالم الغير محدود ويكون ذلك الملف فى العالم الإفتراضى كالبصمة الوراثية فى العالم المادى سواء بسواء, وعلى هذا يمكن إجراء التحكيم كليا بالطريق الإلكترونى دونما حاجة لجلسات مادية وذلك بالإضافة لكون المحكم أيضا إفتراضى وهنا يلزم أن يتم تغذية المحكم الإفتراضى بكافة النزاعات المفترضة والمختلقة وكيفية حلها آليا وذلك وفق إتفاق أطرافها أيضا آليا وبالكيفية الإفتراضية المعبرة عن شخصياتهم كما أسلفنا.

المسألة الثالثة : التنفيذ الوطنى لقرار التحكيم الإلكترونى
"إن أثرالعمل القانونى يتبع طبيعته وليس العكس مما يعنى أن طبيعة العمل القانونى هى أساس أثره"(12) فكان من العصى فى الأوقات السابقة تنفيذ أى قرار 
تحكيمى صادر بالإسلوب الإلكترونى لأن الدول تركن إلى تنفيذ قوانينها الداخلية والمعاهدات والإتفاقات الدولية التى صدقت عليها ودخلت حيز التنفيذ بالنسبة لها وبالتالى ليس على الدولة تكليف بتنفيذ أحكام التحكيم الإلكترونى التى تمت بإتفاقات خاصة, ولكن الآن وبعد أن بدأت الدول فى الدخول فى تأسيس الإتحادات الخاصة بالتحكيم الإلكترونى كما أسلفنا فستصبح المسألة مستساغ تطبيقها. 




أهم المراجع
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
(1) راجع الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى محمود صالح, المعلوماتية وإنعكاساتها على الملكية الفكرية للمصنفات الرقمية "دراسة مقارنة, صـ319.
(2) راجع الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى محمود صالح,المرجع السابق.
(3) راجع المادة 7/2 من القانون النموذجى للتحكيم التجارى الدولى.
(4) راجع المادة 12 من قانون التحكيم المصرى , والمادة 10 من قانون التحكيم الأردنى رقم 31 لسنة 2001 , والمادة 444 من قانون التحكيم الجزائرى.
(5) ونص قانون التحكيم بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الفدرالى لعام 1925 وصحة العقد التحكيمى عدم الرجوع عنه وقوته التنفيذية: مع عدم الإخلال بتطبيق أحكام القانون أو قواعد الإنصاف المتعلقة بصحة العقود التحكيمية فإن أى عقد ينظم كتابة بمناسبة أية عملية تجارية بحرية أو أى عقد يتعلق بعملية تجارية وينص على الإحالة على التحكيم النزاعات الناشئة عن هذه العمليات أو عن عدم تنفيذها الكامل أو الجزئى أو أى اتفاق تحكيمى ينظم كتابة ويحيل إلى التحكيم نزاعا قد نشأ عن هذه العمليات أو من عدم تنفيذهم يكون صحيحا غير قابلا للرجوع عنه ويمكن تنفيذه بالقوة الجبرية."
(6) راجع المادة الثانية من اتفاقية نيويورك لسنة 1958. 
(7) راجع المادة 5 من قانون الأونيسترال النموذجى بشأن التجارة الإلكترونية 1996 .
(8) المادة 6 من قانون الأونيسترال السابق.
(9) راجع د/ السيد عيد نايل, مرجع سابق, صـ71 ومابعدها.
(10) راجع الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى محمود صالح, المرجع السابق.
راجع د/ حازم جمعة, المرجع السابق, صـ 8 ومابعدها.

(11) راجع الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى محمود صالح,المرجع السابق.
(12) د/ أحمد محمد حشيش, القوة التنفيذية لحكم التحكيم (تمييزها, مفترضها, عناصرها, وقفها, إنقضائها), دار النهضة العربية, دت, صـ11.



الدكتـــــــور: محمود محمد لطفي محمود صالح


دكتوراه القانون المدنى ومحامى حر .

عضو الجمعية المصرية للإقتصاد السياسى والإحصاء والتشريع
عضو إتحاد المحامين العرب
خبير القضاياالمعلوماتية
من أبحاثى ومؤلفاتى القانونية:-
1-المسئولية التقصيرية فىالحراسة.
2-مدخل القانون بين النظرية والحق.
3-مصادر وأحكام الإلنزام.
4-مصنفات الملكية الفكرية بين الماضى والمعاصره. 
5-المعلوماتيةوإنعكاساتها على الملكية الفكرية للمصنفات الرقمية : دراسة مقارنه0
العـــــــــنوان : 60 ش أبويونس/ منشية خضر/ بجوار مسجد الرحمة / المحلة الكبرى / جمهورية مصر العربية
الهاتف الجوال 0103321575
mahmoudalkabani@yahoo.com
mahmoudalkabani@gmail.com
mahmoudalkabani@msn.com
__________________
الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى

----------


## jmhs

شكرا على الموضوع وارجو المزيد حول التحكيم الاداري

----------


## سامية السيد

شـكــرا وبارك الله فيك ــلكن كيفية تنفيذ خكم التحكيم الالكترونى ازاء متطلبات التنفيذ المعروفة؟

----------

